# Monitoring Bandwidth



## atwinix (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I am trying to build a FreeBSD router and I am almost done with setting up a system.

I want to write a script that will monitor bandwidth usage and store the statistics, from which I can generate graphs and display quota consumption (ISPs offer fixed quotas in Australia).

Any idea how I could do that?  Are there any applications for FreeBSD that already do that??

Your help is greatly appreciated.  

With thanks,

atwinix


----------



## FryShadow (Oct 13, 2009)

You can try ntop, which is easy to configure and it has a graph too 

/usr/ports/net/ntop


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2009)

net/ntop is quite nice indeed but it has quite a lot of dependencies. net-mgmt/mrtg is a bit more difficult to configure but it has a lot less dependencies. net-mgmt/nrg is similar to MRTG.


----------



## FryShadow (Oct 13, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> net/ntop is quite nice indeed but it has quite a lot of dependencies. net-mgmt/mrtg is a bit more difficult to configure but it has a lot less dependencies. net-mgmt/nrg is similar to MRTG.



Yup, I you want to install ntop monitoring, make sure you upgrade xcb-proto and libxcb to the latest one, otherwise the installation will be failed.

we have another one, cacti!


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 14, 2009)

I like net-mgmt/darkstat

http://dmr.ath.cx/net/darkstat/


----------

